# 10k car , what's out there ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks
after a bit of a life/financial change , we have sold the TTS and released the equity in it to carry on with our house renovation project ( not quite Grand designs but plenty to do ! )

I have £10k left to buy a car .I need somthing we can get our 8yr old son in the back so need rear seats . I can't bring myself to look at the mundane Modeo's , Vectra's , Peugots etc 
I have been looking around and like the look of the Mini Cooper S . I drove one today and although it was fun it seemed to lack punch . I suppose moving from my modded Mk1 TT and then to the TTS i can't really expect to be blown away by a less powerful car 
I guess the S works with 210bhp would be a better option :? 
Other options perhaps could be an old S3 or R32 both of which would probably be getting on with higher miles and niggles setting in.
Not too worried about fuel cost as we don't do many miles

Any suggestions for something away from the mundane to keep me enthusiastic for a year or so 

cheers
Mark


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

You're looking at R56 (turbo) Mini's for that cash? If you can get a JCW version get that as they consistently put out over their rated 210bhp, not the most reliable of cars though as the PSA engine leaks oil and blows turbos etc, tritec one was more reliable.

I guess maybe Golf GTI? If you want something to keep you interested could get a Mazda 3 or 6 MPS, nearing 300bhp with just a remap and 4wd, or a Ford Focus ST.


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

mk1 focus rs?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Fictorious said:


> You're looking at R56 (turbo) Mini's for that cash?


I'm looking at the Supercharged engine version  , any probs with them ?

Mark


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> > You're looking at R56 (turbo) Mini's for that cash?
> ...


Well in a way, the 210bhp "Works" kit doesn't put out anything like that amount of power, usually 190bhp or so as it's mainly just stickers. You'd be best off to buy a facelift (54 or later) Cooper S, and doing a few choice mods, would make it quicker than a JCW and still cheaper most likely, facelift are better built, come with more power out of factory and with some other bits like better headlights etc.
7-8k would get you a well looked after 54-55 plate cooper s, try and get one with LSD, 15% reduction pulley, new belt and spark plugs would cost you around £300, on a strong engine that can get you to 200bhp, throw another £1k at it with a cam, 550cc injectors and custom tune you're probably looking at 240-250bhp for 9k, then spend your last 1k on coilovers and wheels that don't weigh 500 tonnes then you'll be sorted.


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm slighty biased but for around the money i'd recommend one of these or the saloon version

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2320162.htm

Fairly quick, sound amazing and you get to see lots of petrol stations


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dacia Sandero ?


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Focus st newest shape on a 07 plate.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A Golf GTi would be a sensible choice, but it depends how sensible you want to be.

The Mini Cooper S is a surprising package because of the way it handles though. So while you may not have the straight line speed of the TTS, if you drive on country roads, that's where it will put a smile on your face.

Post 54 cars are better as mentioned, our Cooper is a 54, but it has the newer bumpers and the better gearbox. To be honest, I can't tell the difference from the outside, but if you are looking for them, the older ones have the clock up near the interior light and the newer ones have it in the cluster.

SC are likely to return mid 20s for fuel - but you've said that's not a problem. Turbos are much better fuel wise.

Have you tried just putting in £10,000+ to Autotrader and seeing what it throws back at you?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> Have you tried just putting in £10,000+ to Autotrader and seeing what it throws back at you?


I do this out of interest sometimes, it is astonishing how much car you can get for £10 if you are prepared to go a bit older.

I would be inclined to consider a Golf GTI, they are classless and quick if remapped.

Glad you managed to sell it in the end Mark 

Charlie


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you tried a Cooper S Works? My GF has a 55 plate and it seems quicker than the TTS! Very solid build.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I win...

http://pistonheads.com/sales/2116222.htm


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would say a Mini but the space isn't great . Val has a 08 Cooper and it's great fun.Fuel consumption in the high 30s low 40s around town you can't beat it.Only draw back is nearly every visit to Tescos needs the rear seats folded.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

For performance vs likely running costs vs practicality, my money would be on a Golf 5 GTI in £10K space.

£400 remap takes it to TTS power levels, chassis more than competant.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Spandex said:


> I win...
> 
> http://pistonheads.com/sales/2116222.htm


Very nice! Love the M3's!


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

Octavia vrs still lovin mine


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Supercharged, 400bhp, room in the back, not a Golf or a BMW 

Ldn


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

not been in an e46 m3, but it would be worth taking out if running cost isn't an issue.

mk5 gti would be sensible choice, but you've kinda done the 2.0T VAG engine.

go for something different, R32. still has the quattro setup you are used to but the V6 just sings beautifully.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I've seen a 2002 RS6 on autotrader for just under 10k, only 64,000 miles too! Seems genuine?


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

I just sold my E46 M3 on an 03 plate for 14k absolutly immaculate car with 40k mileage 3 owners...............You will get an M3 for 10k but it will be an absolute Dog so my advice to you would be dont bother......Its heavy on fuel too and not incredibly quick until your past 5000rpm......Great car but all the power is up high.....I Prefer Turbo power to be honest....wouldnt buy another N/A ........My next car is going to be a 335d with DMS map your looking at 360bhp and 700nm torque+.........feels like a rocket ship compared to the M3 due to the torque but in real terms is not a lot faster than an M3 but will do 30mpg!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

GINNO78 said:


> I just sold my E46 M3 on an 03 plate for 14k absolutly immaculate car with 40k mileage 3 owners...............You will get an M3 for 10k but it will be an absolute Dog so my advice to you would be dont bother......Its heavy on fuel too and not incredibly quick until your past 5000rpm......Great car but all the power is up high.....I Prefer Turbo power to be honest....wouldnt buy another N/A ........My next car is going to be a 335d with DMS map your looking at 360bhp and 700nm torque+.........feels like a rocket ship compared to the M3 due to the torque but in real terms is not a lot faster than an M3 but will do 30mpg!


i've driven a 335d remapped.
yes torque is there and motorway pace pulling power is effortless and amazing
but for me, the auto box wasn't great, manual mode (i'm not keen on), traction control kept flickering even not going full welly in the slight damp.
if you're doing the mileage and want pace, then it's a great car, as has the mpg and pace to keep up with the dream cars, but it's not that fun and a bit dull IMO, compared to the responsive higher powered petrol. then again i don't do much mileage and would take a 335d coupe, white and red leather, with the silly fuel prices these days


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Golf sounds like fun and more space than the mini. Didn't realise they were that quick.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

richieshore said:


> I've seen a 2002 RS6 on autotrader for just under 10k, only 64,000 miles too! Seems genuine?


That's would I would go for if fuel consumption isn't an issue...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Something like this http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2175955.htm

OR

My TT and £1500 in your pocket :wink:


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

I went to an M3 Convertible and I am loving every minute of it! I paid 14k about 8 months ago, but I am sure you can pick one up for 10k now.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I think this is a bargain. Not a fan of bmw's but i love these:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2398277.htm


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

TT Boycie said:


> I think this is a bargain. Not a fan of bmw's but i love these:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2398277.htm


Always liked them.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Boycie said:


> I think this is a bargain. Not a fan of bmw's but i love these:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2398277.htm


Another fan here it was a toss up between one of these and the TT when I got yellow


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

I would imagine you would a rather nice Leon Cupra for that money if you fancy something a bit different to the Golf Gti

Great value http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1794999.htm


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I think you guys have missed your opportunity, he's already bought a car 8)


----------

